# Hello, from Craig, Colorado



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!
Having been raised in Maybell just to your west, and having kept bees there, Knowing the climate, forage availability, and seasons, Combine with my experiences in keeping both Langstroth and top bar hives. let me say that although I enjoy top bars I sincerely feel you are making a bad choice to begin with top bar hives in your location. It is extremely difficult for an experienced beekeeper to maintain Top bar hives on the western slope at 7000 feet a beginner is setting themselves up for hardship and failure. IMHO


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, isn't this interesting. Craig! Maybell! Making me homesick! I come from Baggs! 

I've only been in this a year, but from what I've read and watched, I have to agree with Tenbears. Langstroth is probably the prefered option for the cold and elevation. 

FYI, I know there is someone in the Snake River Valley who has bees, but don't know who it is. I saw several hives between Baggs and Dixon when we were there this summer. I'm sure if you inquire of some of the locals up there, they can probably put you in contact. It's kind of a rarity there. I only recall someone trying to raise bees there one other time. That was in the 70s and one of the local ranchers got drunk and ran them over with his pickup.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Grumpy: do you know any of the Jolly's in Baggs?


----------



## azreedfamily (Jun 22, 2016)

Well thank you both very much for your quick responses! Back to the drawing board I guess. I spent a lot of time before I finally decided on top bars. Maybe one of each and I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the advice. Any advice on which bee?


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> Grumpy: do you know any of the Jolly's in Baggs?


I'll PM you...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

azreedfamily said:


> Well thank you both very much for your quick responses! Back to the drawing board I guess. I spent a lot of time before I finally decided on top bars. Maybe one of each and I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the advice. Any advice on which bee?


Carniolans over winter with smaller clusters and build well in spring As such they require less to overwinter and under your circumstances I feel would be the better choice. But if you are going to try both lang and top bar, Why not go with 2 of each, and fill each with Italians and carnies, would be a great experiment.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## azreedfamily (Jun 22, 2016)

That would be great, but I can't convince my wife to let me spend $500 on package bees. I was going to order from a company who offered either, but I've changed my mind and found a company who uses a mix, "These queens are Golden Italians with a mix of some Carniolian." So we'll see. It's a closer drive to get these in Grand Junction. I'll start with these, hope for the best, read and learn as much as I can, and hopefully have a good first year. Thanks Again for the advice.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck this year, no matter which type bee and/or hive you use. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## Coloradomountainman (Mar 14, 2016)

Where will you be ordering from? I was gonna order from Murdoch's. But it seems they are not shipping to the craig location.


----------

